# Otto in 5 gallon?



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

im having a pretty good algae problem, well not a problem but im getting a lot of algae, of all kinds... and I don't like it when its on the plants (hair algae), on the glass I clean weekly so I could care less... the shrimp help but they are slow, so im going between getting a few amano shrimp for this issue (algae on plants) or should I get a otto? idk if they can live in a 5 gallon, that's pretty small for a 2 inch fish


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Otos will graze on broader plant leaves, but amano shrimp are unparalleled in their algae eating ability. However the specific types of algae you have also will dictate what algae eaters you use. 

That being said, I don't think Otocinclus are a viable long term option for a 5 gallon tank. They are very social and like to have space to swim. Probably a 2' or 3' tank would be the minimum.


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> im having a pretty good algae problem, well not a problem but im getting a lot of algae, of all kinds... and I don't like it when its on the plants (hair algae), on the glass I clean weekly so I could care less... the shrimp help but they are slow, so im going between getting a few amano shrimp for this issue (algae on plants) or should I get a otto? idk if they can live in a 5 gallon, that's pretty small for a 2 inch fish


You should figure out what the problem is vs. throwing algae eating fish in there to fix it. Chances are your lighting is the issue.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> You should figure out what the problem is vs. throwing algae eating fish in there to fix it. Chances are your lighting is the issue.


it is the lighting, its a very high blasting light. good though and does the job, excuse me it over does the job... but its a win win, plants thrive as they are, a fish gets a meal for life... so can it fit in a 5 gallon or am I better off going with amano shrimp


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> it is the lighting, its a very high blasting light. good though and does the job, excuse me it over does the job... but its a win win, plants thrive as they are, a fish gets a meal for life... so can it fit in a 5 gallon or am I better off going with amano shrimp


Amano shrimp. Otos needs more space and groups


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

sohankpatel said:


> Amano shrimp. Otos needs more space and groups


Thank you


----------



## Nlewis (Dec 1, 2015)

BettaBettas said:


> it is the lighting, its a very high blasting light. good though and does the job, excuse me it over does the job... but its a win win, plants thrive as they are, a fish gets a meal for life... so can it fit in a 5 gallon or am I better off going with amano shrimp


You have the wrong mindset but if you like algae, have at it.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Nlewis said:


> You have the wrong mindset but if you like algae, have at it.


tbh if the plants and the aquatic life are Thriving, then I could care less about the algae, its not a HUGE nuisance its just there :l and if it blocks something then I just remove it.... like I said its not a big issue, just don't like looking at it...


----------

